# 2012 Fly Fishing Show, Conclave and Festival List



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is a list of 2012 fly fishing shows, conclaves, festivals, and other activities across the country which are (1) open to the public, (2) do not have limited registration and (3) fly fishing makes up a substantial portion of the event. If you know of any unlisted, or have corrections/updates to those listed, please post in reply. Thanks for your support of fly fishing education.

JANUARY

JAN 5-8, Denver Sportsmens Expo (ISE), Colorado Convention Center, Denver, CO. Times: Thu-Fri 12noon-9pm, Sat 10am-8pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com. 
JAN 6-8, Denver Fly Fishing Show, Denver Merchandise Mart, Denver, CO. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
JAN 7, Indiana On The Fly, Indiana State Fairgrounds, Indianapolis, IN. Times 9am-5pm. $10 admisson. Seminars, fly tyers, casting clinic, dog training, pheasant cooking demo, more. Sponsored by Tippecanoe Fly Fishers. Website: www.tippecanoeflyfishers.org. 
JAN 13-14, Western Idaho Fly Fishing Expo, Expo Idaho, Boise, ID. Fri 12noon-9pm, Sat 9am-4pm. $5 admission. Programs, fly tying, casting instruction, exhibitors, raffles, banquet. Sponsored by Boise Valley Fly Fishermen. Website: www.bvffexpo.org. 
JAN 14, 11th annual Northern Ohio Fly Tying Expo, Lakeland Community College, Kirtland, OH. Sat. Sponsored by North Coast Fly Fishers. Website: www.ncff.net.
JAN 19-22, Sacramento Sportsmens Expo (ISE), Cal Expo State Fairgrounds, Sacramento, CA. Times: Thu-Fri 11am-8pm, Sat 10am-7pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com.
JAN 20-22, Marlborough Fly Fishing Show, Royal Plaza Centre, Marlborough, MA. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
JAN 20-22, Red River Rendezvous, Bonham State Park, Bonham, TX. Times: Sponsored by the Red River Fly Fishers. Fly tiers from across the region, casting, and cooking. Excellent fishing on premises. For more details, go to www.rrff.org.
JAN 21-22, The Great Southern Fishing Show, North Atlanta Trade Center, Atlanta, GA. Times: Sat 9am-5pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $8 adults, $4 ages 7-16, under 7 free. Family pass $20. Fly Fishing and Light Tackle, fly tying demos. Fly programs by Andy Mill, Jimmy Jacobs, Jimmy Harris, Henry Cowen, and others. Website: www.northatlantatradecenter.org. 
JAN 27-29, Somerset Fly Fishing Show, Garden State Exhibit Center, Somerset, NJ. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.

FEBRUARY

FEB 4, 20th annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival, Bethany Christian Church, Houston TX. 9am-4pm. $10 adults, $5 students and seniors (62+), free under 12, $15 family. Seminars, casting, rod demos, exhibitors, and over 80 tiers. Special guest: Tim Borski. Sponsored by the Texas Fly Fishers. Website: www.texasflyfishers.org.
FEB 11, 7th annual Kentuckiana Fly Fishing Show, 9am-5pm, Fern Valley Inn and Conference Center, Louisville, KY. Seminars, exhibits, fly tying, casting. $7 adults, children and military free. Special guest: Fox Statler. Sponsored by Derby City Fly Fishers. Website: www.derbycityflyfishers.com
FEB 11-12, Raleigh Fly Fishing Show, North Carolina State Fairgrounds, Raleigh, NC. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
FEB 18-19, 10th Little Mo Fly Fishing Fest, Community Hall, Murfreesboro, AR. Sat 9am-7pm, Sun casting workshop TBA. Fly tying, seminars, casting, food, refreshments. $5 admission. Website: www.littlemissouriflyfishing.com.
FEB 18-19, Hawkeye Fly Fishing Show, Clarion Highlander Hotel, Des Moines, IA. Seminars, casting, fly tying, exhibitors, more. Special guests: Brian O' Keefe. Sponsored by Hawkeye Fly Fishing Association. Website: www.hawkeyeflyfishing.com.
FEB 18-19, Philadelphia Fly Fishing Show, Lancaster County Convention Center, Lancaster, PA. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult, military $10, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
FEB 23-26, Phoenix Sportsmens Expo (ISE), University of Phoenix Stadium, Glendale, AZ. Times: Thu-Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free military, 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com.
FEB 24-26, TroutFest 2011, Rio Raft and Resort, New Braunfels, TX. Fri evening banquet, Sat 9am-5pm, Sun 9am-4pm. Seminars, fly tying demos, Kid Fish Ponds. Sponsored by Guadalupe River Trout Unlimited. Website: www.grtutroutfest.org.
FEB 24-26, Pleasanton Fly Fishing Show, Alameda County Fairgrounds, Pleasanton, CA. Show times: Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
FEB 25, 25th annual Acadiana Fly Fishers Conclave, Grace Presbyterian Church Hall, Lafayette, LA. Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Seminars, fly tying, casting, raffles, food and refreshments. Special guest: Cameron Mortenson. Sponsored by Acadiana Fly Rodders. Website: acadianafly.blogspot.com.
FEB 25, 4th annual TieFest, Kent Island Yacht Club, Chester, MD. Sat 9:30-6pm. Free admission. Exhibitors, fly tying demonstrations, seminars, casting instruction, food and refreshments. Sponsored by Kent Narrows Chapter CCA. Website: www.ccamd.org.
FEB 25, 4th annual Celebration of Fly Tying, sponsored by the FFF Great Lakes Council and Grand River Fly Tyers, Knights of Columbus Hall, Wyoming, MI. $10 adults, $5 12-17, 11 under free. Special presentations by Dennis Potter, Chris Helm, Bear Andrews, others. Website: www.grandriverflytyers.org. 

MARCH

MAR 3, 21st annual Red Stick Day Conclave, LDWF Waddill Outdoors Center, Baton Rouge, LA. Sat 8:30am-4:00pm. Free admission. Programs, fly tying, casting, kayak demos, pond fishing, raffles, food and refreshments. Sponsored by Red Stick Fly Fishers. Website: www.rsff.org.
MAR 3-4, Pasadena Fly Fishing Show, Pasadena Convention Center, Pasadena, CA. Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
MAR 9-10, 24th annual Northwest Fly Tyer and Fly Fishing Expo, Linn County Expo Center, Albany, OR. Fri 10am-5pm, Sat 8am-5:30pm. $5 adult, free for FFF members, veterans, youth. Over 100 tiers, indoor casting pools, seminars, exhibitors, raffles, silent auctions and more. Sponsored by Oregon Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.nwflytyersexpo.com.
MAR 10, 10th annual Fly Fish Texas. 9:00am-5:00pm, Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center, Athens, TX. Fly tying, seminars, exhibitors, casting. Sponsored by Texas Parks and Wildlife. Website: www.texasflyfish.org.
MAR 10-11, Midwest Fly Fishing Expo, Macomb Community College Expo Center, Warren, MI. Sat 9:00am-6:00pm, Sun 10:00am-4:00pm. Adults $10/day, $15/both days, Kids 16-under free. Programs, fly tying, casting, exhibitors. Sponsored by Michigan Fly Fishing Club. Website: www.midwestflyfishingexpo.com.
MAR 15-18, Salt Lake Sportsmens Expo (ISE), South Towne Exposition Center, Sandy, UT. Times: Thu-Fri 12noon-9pm, Sat 10am-9pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free military, 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com.
MAR 22-24, Sowbug Roundup, Baxter County Fairgrounds, Mountain Home, AR. Times: 9am-4pm Thu-Sat. $5 adults for all 3 days, under 12 free. Over 100 fly tiers, seminars, casting, exhibitors. Sponsored by North Arkansas Fly Fishers. Website: www.northarkansasflyfisher.org.
MAR 23-24, North Idaho Fly Fishing Expo, Red Lion Hotel and Conference Center, Lewiston, ID. Fri 1pm-5pm, Sat 9am-4pm. Free admission, some fee on workshops. Fly tying, casting, seminars, exhibits. Special guest: Charles Jardine. Sponsored by Kelly Creek Flycasters. Website: www.kellycreekflycasters.org.


----------



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

APRIL

APR 14, 13th annual Tri-Lakes Fly Fishing Expo, Assembly of God Church, Brighton, MO. Hours: Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Free and open to the public. Programs, fly tying, casting, vendors, raffles and silent auction, food available. Sponsored by the Tri-Lakes Fly Fishers.
APR 20-21, 19th annual East Idaho Fly Tying and Fishing Expo, Shilo Inn, Idaho Falls, ID. Free admission. Fly tying, programs, workshops, exhibits and much more. Website: www.srcexpo.com.
APR 27-28, 3rd annual Caddo Conclave, Caddo Lake State Park, Karnack, TX. Fri fishing day, Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying, rod building demos, fishing on premises. Co-sponsored by East Texas Fly Fishers, Lone Star Fly Fishers, and North Louisiana Fly Fishers. Website: www.easttexasflyfishers.org.
APR 27-29, Southeastern Fly Fishing Festival, Unicoi State Park, Helen, GA. Fri-Sat 8:30am-4:30pm. $5 per day, under 18 free. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, youth and women activities. FFF Casting Certification. Fishing on premises. Sponsored by the Southeastern Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.fffsec.org.

MAY

MAY 4-5, Washington Fly Fishing Fair, Kittitas Valley Event Center, Ellensburg, WA. Fri-Sat, 8:30am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, women's activities. Sponsored by the Washington Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.washingtoncouncilfff.org. 
MAY 4-5, 11th annual Smallmouth Rendezvous and Fly Tying Extravaganza, First Baptist Church, Tahlequah, OK. Fri-Sat 9am-4pm. Free admission. Vendors, fly tying demos, programs, more. Sponsored by Northeast Oklahoma Fly Fishers and Native Women Flyfishers. Website: www.okieflyfishers.org
MAY 18-20, Troutfest 2011, Townsend Visitors Center, Townsend, TN. Fri 6:00pm: banquet and auction, tickets $50. Sat, Sun 9:00am-5:00pm: exposition, free admission. Special guests: Lefty Kreh, Bob Clouser, others. Proceeds to Smokies Fisheries Scholarship Endowment, GSMN fisheries projects and other worthwhile causes. Sponsored by The Little River Chapter of Trout Unlimited. Website: www.troutfest.org.

JUNE
JULY

JUL 10-14, 47th annual Federation of Fly Fishers National Fly Fishing Fair, Spokane, WA. Tue-Wed: workshops only. Thu-Sat, exposition: 8:30am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying demos, exhibitors, workshops, youth and womens activities. FFF Casting Certification. Website: www.fedflyfishers.org.

AUGUST

AUG 25, 6th Contraband Conclave, Moss Bluff United Methodist Church, Moss Bluff, LA. Sat 9am-4pm. Seminars, fly tying, casting, raffles, food and refreshments. Sponsored by the Contraband Fly Casters. Website: www.contrabandflycasters.net.

SEPTEMBER

OCTOBER

OCT TBA, Federation of Fly Fishers Northern California Council Festival of Fly Fishing. Location TBA. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, auctions, and more. Sponsored by Northern California Council FFF. Website: www.nccfff.org.
OCT TBA, Federation of Fly Fishers Florida Conclave. Location TBA. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, youth and women's activities, and more. Sponsored by Florida Council FFF. Website: www.fffflorida.org.
OCT 4-6, Federation of Fly Fishers Southern Conclave, Baxter County Fairgrounds, Mountain Home, AR. Show hours: Fri-Sat, 8:30am-4:30pm. $10 per day, $5 under 18. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, youth and women's activities, and more. Sponsored by Southern Council FFF. Website: www.southerncouncilfff.org.

NOVEMBER

NOV 2-4, 23rd annual Southern Fly Fishers Rendezvous, North Toledo Bend State Park, Zwolle, LA. Informal gathering of fly fishers from several states. No organized activities, but typically 30 or more tiers active at any time. Fee includes lodging and meals. Website: pwflyfishers.blogspot.com. 

DECEMBER


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish I could got to this one 
FEB 25, 4th annual TieFest, Kent Island Yacht Club, Chester, MD. Sat 9:30-6pm. Free admission. Exhibitors, fly tying demonstrations, seminars, casting instruction, food and refreshments. Sponsored by Kent Narrows Chapter CCA. Website: www.ccamd.org.
It is a kick ass event, that started as a grass roots event in a basement of guys/gals just getting together and tieing flies and sharing patterns every year. They usually have at least Lefty Kreh, Bob Popovics, Steve Farar, Brian and Sarah Horsley, and a ton of other East Coast talent. Plus the MD crew is kick ass and fun to go drinkin with.:drink:


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm attending the local one this coming weekend (Great Southern Fishing Show). http://www.northatlantatradecenter.com/fishing.html. It was fun last year. It seems there are a few saltwater sessions, too.


----------

